# Stinky breath while teething?



## Dalton (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, one more question. When did your pups finish teething? Dalton is 5 months and seems to be on the molars, and hopefully almost done...


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

OH YES their breath STINKS when they are losing teeth. I think it's the blood and the open holes. Sooo gross! It does go away eventually once all their teeth come in.

And yes I only saved about 4 teeth from Oscar, and never found any others, so he definitely must have eaten the rest!

Oh and I think he was done teething before he was 7 months old, maybe 6 months, I think. The teeth all came in by maybe around 6 months and then kept emerging a bit after that.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie had terrible breath while she was teething, especially during that phase when the teeth were falling out left and right. And yes, she swallowed quite a few of them. Now I can even tell when her molars are coming in, because that breath is unmistakable.


----------



## Dalton (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick feedback! I'm relieved to know that the nasty smell goes away!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty had pretty bad breath until about a week ago, so it was a long process for him.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

YES! It's totally normal for them to have horrible breath while they're teething. I remember Tucker having really awful breath during that stage and Tyson is right in the middle of teething right now and his breath smells like death. It's horrible. I had almost forgotten how bad it is. Luckily, it does go away once they're done teething. :bowl:

We found (and still have) some of Tucker's baby teeth when they fell out, but he probably ate the others. We haven't found any of Tyson's baby teeth that have fallen out yet. I'm almost positive that he's been eating them since he'll eat just about anything. :doh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I called it "blood breath" and it was horrid. Doesn't last too long - their teeth come in pretty quickly once they start falling out. Hang in there.


----------

